

Hacker News categorizer with MonkeyLearn - eudox
http://hackernews.demos.monkeylearn.com/
We used MonkeyLearn to train a machine learning categorizer with categories like `programming`, `business`, `science`, and downloaded samples from relevant sub-reddits to do the training.<p>The plot at the top shows you the distribution of categories for each hour, and you can filter the news by category.<p>The actual classifier is public so anyone can use it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.monkeylearn.com&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;login&#x2F;?next=&#x2F;categorizer&#x2F;projects&#x2F;cl_GLSChuJQ&#x2F;<p>Every five minutes the app polls the HN API to categorize the latest submissions.
======
eudox
We used MonkeyLearn to train a machine learning categorizer with categories
like `programming`, `business`, `science`, and downloaded samples from
relevant sub-reddits to do the training.

The plot at the top shows you the distribution of categories for each hour,
and you can filter the news by category.

The actual classifier is public so anyone can use it with a free MonkeyLearn
account:
[https://app.monkeylearn.com/accounts/login/?next=/categorize...](https://app.monkeylearn.com/accounts/login/?next=/categorizer/projects/cl_GLSChuJQ/)

Every five minutes the app polls the HN API to categorize the latest
submissions.

